# Mack's Prairie Wings Grand Prairie Chest Waders?



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone own a pair of these?  Do you like them?

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MPW195S


----------



## Webfoot Whacker09 (Feb 3, 2010)

I curious to know myself I haven't heard any reviews about them, but they look good. I like the belt and the pockets mpw waders have.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't know anyone with them but they sure look nice!  I got the Cabela's Supermag 1600 gram......love them and a great price!


----------



## david g (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't have these exact ones but my MPW have alot of the same features. I love them except: the shoulder straps are kind of awkward, the boots are pretty heavy, some of the stitching on the reinforced knees are starting to loosen up. Doesn't appear that it will affect anything though. 
Love all the pockets and they are comfortable. Would recommend them. Hope this helps.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 3, 2010)

i hunted with some guys in Arkie a few weeks back that had them, they said they loved 'em!!! i went to Macks while i was out there and almost came back with a pair but decided to wait and order off line


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought a pair of the big ditches at the first of the season, and its the best pair ive ever owned. the belt,the shoulder straps are very comfortable.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 3, 2010)

My buddy bought a pair of them last week while we were out there and he loves them.  They look very well built.


----------

